# 3 HP DC Motor & DC Speed Controller



## Charley Davidson (Apr 1, 2014)

I picked up a couple DC motors yesterday out of commercial treadmills, stupid me should have taken both treadmills to my shop and stripped them but I let the crusher get them, a guy that owns an electrical co. wanted one of them so I let him have the 4 hp as the 3 hp had a nice mount on it. About an hour later Benny calls me and asks if I want a DC controller so I go to where he is and buy the controller. Not sure yet if I'm gonna keep this setup or sell it, I guess the rest of the weeks earnings will determine that since I bought a few things this week I couldn't afford but couldn't pass up either.


----------



## AR1911 (Apr 2, 2014)

Are you sure that controller will handle a 3HP motor?

ETA:  Looks like a 2HP controller if you run it from 220V AC.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 2, 2014)

I agree with AR1911, that controller won't handle that motor at full power.  Based on the motor data plate you need a 20 amp, 90 VDC output controller (120 VAC input).  

The controller pictured is only rated at 10.5 amps out.  I also suggest that the motor 3 HP rating may be a bit optimistic, my guess is that it is actually a 2 HP motor.  A 1 HP DC motor @ 90 volts draws 10 amps.  The Asian motor ratings are not that reliable sometimes, especially on OEM type equipment.

You may be able run the motor with that controller but not at full power.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 2, 2014)

e guy I bought it off of said it would run that motor, he's using a smaller one that I could have bought also to run a 2hp DC motor. 

That's the reason I posted this mostly to see if it's gonna work for my lathe or not.


----------

